# How to find a job in malaysia?



## jaysonixyz

Its very hard now to find a job in malaysia. with legal terms. i am spending here my month to do so. any body have any short cuts can advise me. i will greatful towards them.


----------



## olgab

where are you from? what is your occupation?


----------



## jaysonixyz

*jay*

i am an Indian and i am a jewellery manufacturer and sales representative. i have worked in jewellery field for almost 15 years in Dubai. and i have knowledge of each and every thing about jewellery prodcution


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum! I spent a few months in Malaysia a couple of years ago. They seemed to have a lot of immigrants, but they were mostly engineers.


----------



## rjnpenang

jaysonixyz said:


> i am an Indian and i am a jewellery manufacturer and sales representative. i have worked in jewellery field for almost 15 years in Dubai. and i have knowledge of each and every thing about jewellery prodcution


You would be competing against the Chinese, not a healthy option I think!. Rob


----------



## trust

Search in Jobdb


----------



## asciii

you can look in jobstreet or monster dot com dot my


----------



## Njackie

it depends there are ways of applying for jobs, if you are there physically than Classifieds is the best way! and if not than online, there are lots of recruiting websites!


----------



## vailmusic

jaysonixyz said:


> Its very hard now to find a job in malaysia. with legal terms. i am spending here my month to do so. any body have any short cuts can advise me. i will greatful towards them.


I'm in the same boat you are, buddy, I feel for ya. Only difference for me is that I'm stuck in the USA searching online. If you figure anything out sooner than I do, be sure to let me know.


----------



## imranexpat

Respected All
How are you, hope you fine, if dont mind and have sometime so please do me a favour and tell me some answers to my question.


Are you currently in Malaysia or Singapore
.
Which visa i required for job in Malaysia/Singapore (I am pakistani and did my BS
electronics engineering )

I need to ask the expected salary of engineer in Malaysia/Singapore 


Regards
Zahid


----------



## rezaulhuq

I think jobstreet can be a nice source to find out.


----------



## UK_Guy

*Help!*

Lots of good advice on this thread.

Would really appreciate some of your expertise on my thread entitled 'employment offer: cost of living query.'

In short, is RM 15k enough for a UK bachelor in KL?

Thank you.


----------



## Umm Omar

*How to find a job in Malaysia*



vailmusic said:


> I'm in the same boat you are, buddy, I feel for ya. Only difference for me is that I'm stuck in the USA searching online. If you figure anything out sooner than I do, be sure to let me know.


Hi Vailmusic,
I know this thread is old but just thought I'd ask. Did you find a job in Malaysia? I am currentle where you were, stuck in the U.K. searching for jobs and wanting to move out sooooo bad. Let me know as I could do with some advice.
Thanks


----------



## Minivan

Hey guys am looking to move to KL with Property position in March and my wife is looking for work in the fitness industry. She is fully loaded in Les Mills and Pilates currently working in a Management role.
What opportunities are there in KL?


----------



## Nemo.

You have no chance - that's a Malaysian field and plenty of Malaysian Indians are in the gold/jewelry business. You would never get a work permit. Unless you invest a fortune in Malaysia and start own company of course then a chance - but a very tight closed business in Malaysia. One chinaman controls all the gold supply - a cronnie of course.


----------

